# Userreview: BeQuiet! Straight E8 CM 580W



## Erzbaron (2. November 2010)

Hallo liebe Community,

ich habs ja in den letzten Tagen schon das ein oder andere mal durchklingen lassen das ich ein Review zum neuen Straight Power der E8 Serie erarbeite. Mein Testobjekt ist das 580W Modell mit Kabelmanagement welches ich hier im Laufe des Threads auf Herz und Nieren untersuchen werde.

*Einleitung*

Habt ihr euch eigentlich schonmal Gedanken gemacht was ihr euch für ein Netzteil wünscht? Quasi das Netzteil eurer Träume? Natürlich muss dieses auch mehr oder weniger realistisch zu konstruieren sein, aber die gängigsten Wünsche kann man sich ja in vielen Beratungsthreads hier im Forum zusammensuchen, zum Beispiel wären das:

- leise
- günstig
- sinniges Kabelmanagement
- effizient
- optimalerweise modern dank DC-to-DC
- usw.

In der Regel muss man seine Wünsche dem Marktangebot anpassen und gewisse Kompromisse eingehen, so gibt es kein super tolles 80plus Gold Netzteil mit Kabelmanagement und 500W für 20€. BeQuiet! ist mit den neuen Modellen der E8 Serie den Weg gegangen und hat viele themeninteressierte User und Reviewer gefragt was die sich denn wünschen, wo wir dann wieder bei den aufgezählten Punkten sind ...

Wie fändet ihr denn den Gedanken ein 80plus Silber (was man von 80plus allgemein hält mal komplett ausgenommen) Netzteil, mit DC-to-DC, Kabelmanagement nach Wunsch in schwarz und leise zu bekommen das preislich auch noch auf dem Level der Vorgänger liegt?

Wenn ihr euch also weiter informieren wollt schaut auf die BeQuiet! Homepage Hier soll es heute ausschließlich ersteinmal um das neue Straight Power E8 CM 580W gehen.

Zunächsteinmal möchte ich mich herzlichst bei Aaron Licht von BeQuiet! für die Bereitstellung des Testsamples bedanken sowie für den sehr netten Erfahrungs- und Meinungsaustausch neulichst. Für das offene und ehrliche Gespräch kann ich nur einen dicken  vergeben.

Das Sample traf bei mir am Samstag den 30.10.2010 ein, ich konnte also noch nicht ganz alle gewohnten Tests machen aber ich werde diesen Thread auch gerne als "langfristigen" Erfahrungsbericht ausbauen.

*Erste Einblicke*

Auf jeden Fall möchte euch den "neutralen" Karton zeigen in dem das Sample bei mir ankam 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 
Mein DHL Paketzusteller drückte mir den Karton mit den Worten "Meine 4 jährige Tochter steht auch total auf Bibi Blocksberg..." in die Hand und hatte dabei ein fieses, breites Grinsen im Gesicht , ich im übrigen auch weil ich gespannt auf den Inhalt war ... ihr aber vermutlich auch, deswegen will ich die Spannung garnicht weiter anheizen ...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 
Soll ich euch jetzt noch ne Runde den Karton beschreiben oder sagen ein paar Bilder mehr als tausend Worte? ​ 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 
Das Straight Power E8 ist optisch wirklich sehr gut gelungen, ein schönes, schlichtes und trotzdem elegantes Netzteil. Der verwendete Sleeve ist relativ Blickdicht, die Farben der Kabel schimmern nur durch weil ich mit Blitz fotografiert habe.

Auf dem Karton stehen alle wichtigen Angaben zu den beiliegenden Kabel sowie deren Längen und die Verteilung der Stecker.

Aber wenn ihr das mittlere Foto mal genau betrachtet fällt eines sofort auf, das hier geteste Straight Power E8 CM 580W hat 3 PCIe Stecker welche alle modular gehalten sind. Fest mit dem Netzteil verbunden sind nur der ATX Strang sowie der P4 Stecker. Diese beiden Dinge bringen mich auch schon zu meinem ersten Kritikpunkt. Wenn man so wie ich den 8 Pin EPS Stecker nutzen möchte hat man den P4 Stecker sinnlos im Gehäuse zu verstauen, da wäre eine komplett modulare Lösung schöner gewesen. Genauso kann man über den Sinn bzw. Unsinn von 3 PCIe Steckern debattieren, wenn man eine Grafikkarte hat die 2 PCIe Stecker nutzt kann man das andere Kabel getrost weglassen, aber was ist wenn zum Beispiel 2 HD6870 betrieben werden sollen? Dann muss man wenigstens einen Adapter ranfriemeln ... Ich hätte es gerne gesehen wenn zum Zubehör ein zweiter Kabelstrang mit 2 PCIe Steckern mitgeliefert worden wäre ...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 
Auch bei den neuen Straight Power E8 kann man das Thema Zubehör ansprechen. Es kommt immer darauf an was man als User will, mir perönlich ist es wichtiger ein super Netzteil zu bekommen, dazu passende Schrauben und evtl. ein paar Kabelbinder, das reicht. Zusätzliches Zeug wie Lüfter usw. halte ich für unsinnig und eher nutzlos. BeQuiet! geht mit den neuen Straights einen ähnlich pragmatischen Weg wie ich ihn grad beschrieben hab, Kabelbinder, Schrauben, ein Handbuch sowie ein bissle Werbung für die Silent Wings ... das wars ... einzig eine Kabeltasche für die nicht genutzten modularen Kabel wäre noch nett gewesen.​ 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 
Das "Benutzerhandbuch" hat wenigstens auch mal seinen Namen verdient, alles wichtige wird in verschiedenen Sprachen ausführlich und gut beschrieben, in Zeiten von Faltblättern und PDF Manuals durchaus ein erwähnenswerter Punkt.​ 
*Technik*​ 
Aber nun kommen wir doch mal zum eingemachten, was das gute Stück denn leistet ... Wie bereits eingangs erwähnt handelt es sich um ein DC-to-DC Netzteil was bedeutet das ein Großteil der Ausgangsleistung von 580W auf der heutzutage wichtigen 12V Leitung bereitgestellt wird. Die beiden kleinen Spannungen (3,3 und 5V) werden über VRMs aus der 12V Rail runtergewandelt. Das DC-to-DC Konzept hat für den User einige grundlegende Vorteile, und zwar ziehen moderne PC Systeme die meiste Energie über die 12V Leitung, das beudetet das die kleineren Leitungen wenig bis kaum beansprucht werden, das kann bei einem schlecht konstruierten Netzteil zu folge haben das auch die 12V Leitung schwankt was in einem Absturz enden kann. Außerdem kann man wirklich den Großteil der Ausgangsleitung nutzen, was der Effizienz wieder zu Gute kommt.​ 
Wie ihr auf dem mittleren Bild sehen könnt stehen auf den insgesamt 4 12V Rails 540W Leistung zur Verfügung, das ist weniger als bei anderen DC-to-DC Netzteilen aber immernoch ordentliche 93% der Ausgangsleistung. Bei den aktuellen Straight Power E8 handelt es sich, wie bisher bei allen BeQuiet! Netzteilen um ein Multirail Design, heißt die 12V Leistung in Höhe von 45 Ampere wird auf 4 Leitungen aufgeteilt wobei jede Leitung bis zu 18 Ampere liefern kann. Einen "Overclockingkey", wie bei den Dark Power Pro P8, gibt es hier nicht.​ 
Auf dem letzten Bild sehr ihr die Anschlüsse für die modularen Kabel, diese sind farblich codiert sodass auch garantiert nichts falsch angeschlossen wird.​ 
*Der Blick ins Innere*​ 
Denkt ihr langsam "boah, hört der Typ endlich mal auf um den heißen Brei herumzuschreiben und postet Bilder vom Innenraum!"??  Euer Wunsch ist mir Befehl ...​ 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 
*Ich möchte im Zuge der Innenraumbilder nocheinmal darauf hinweisen das das Öffnen des Netzteils LEBENSGEFÄHRLICH ist und selbst für erfahrene User und Reviewer immer ein Risiko besteht!!! Auch das Wechseln des Lüfters ist keine Lapalie, gebt lieber ein paar € für ein neues Netzteil aus wenn ihr mit eurem unzufrieden seid, denn euer Leben kann man nicht mit Geld bezahlen, ein Netzteil schon!!!*​ 
Der erste Blick ins Innere sagt schon vieles aus, hier wurde sehr solide Arbeit verreichtet! Der gesamte Innenraum ist schon strukturiert und "luftig" gehalten, die Kühler sind für ein 80plus Silber Netzteil mehr als ausreichend gehalten. Die Verarbeitung ist für ein FSP Netzteil mehr als solide, man merkt dem Straight Power E8 deutlich an das ein Techniker von BQ! den Jungs bei FSP ständig auf die Finger gehauen hat .​ 
Fast alle Spulen sind ordentlich verpackt was zu folge hat das keine elektrischen Nebengeräusche entstehen (fiepen *hust*). Ein optisches Schmankerl ist die dunkle Silikonmasse zum verkleben, bei einem komplett schwarz bzw. dunkel gehaltenen Netzteil wäre weiße Silikonmasse auch sehr unvorteilhaft. Hier wurde mit viel Liebe zum Detail gearbeitet.​ 
Die komplette Kondensatorbestückung stammt von Teapo bis auf eine einzige Ausnahme, ein kleiner Capxon hat sich dazwischengemogelt. Über den Sinn- bzw. Unsinn von Japanischen und/oder 105° Kondensatoren kann man natürlich immer streiten. Die hier vorhandene Kondensatorbestückung ist für ein Netzteil dieser Preisklasse absolut ok und passt ins Gesamtkonzept, Punkt! ​ 
Ein paar Schrumpfschläuche hier und da wären noch toll gewesen, vorallem hinter der Strombuchse und dem Ein- und Ausschalter und sekundärseitig bei den Kontaktpunkten zwischen ATX Kabeln und Platine. Aber das ist meckern auf hohem Niveau, und auch wenn Aaron Licht bei diesen Zeilen sicherlich mit den Augen rollt ... ich hätte eben diese gern gesehen ​ 
Was ich übrigens noch erwähnen möchte ist das "recht große" Gehäuse mit den Maßen von 160x150x86, es hätte auch ein kleineres Gehäuse ausgereicht (sh. Draufsichtbilder) aber zugunsten des Airflows wurde ein größeres gewählt.​ 
*Lüfter und Geräuschkulisse*​ 
Es gab in der Vergangenheit nicht nur bei BeQuiet! häufiger mal Probleme mit elektrischen Nebengeräuschen und/oder lauten Lüftern. Seit der E7 Serie verwendet BeQuiet! bei den Straight Power Modellen den hauseignen "Silent Wing", ein besonders gelagerter Lüfter mit verbessertem Luftwiderstand usw. Ich persönlich habe von Lüftern keine Ahnung, das überlasse ich den Experten für dieses Thema. Bei den aktuellen Straight Power Modellen der E8 Serie wird wieder ein Silent Wing verwendet, dieser ist nun sogar entkoppelt und in seiner Drehzahl dezent reduziert worden da die neuen Straights deutlich weniger Abwärme produzieren. Guckt euch aber einfach mal die Bilder an​ 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 
Auf dem letzen Bild seht ihr schon den orangen Gummiring der den Lüfter vom Gehäuse effektiv entkoppelt. Ansonsten ist der Lüfter per 2 Pin Stecker im Netzteil angeschlossen.​ 
Ich kann euch hier auch schon mein Geräuschfazit präsentieren, das BeQuiet! Straight Power E8 CM 580W ist absolut leise!  Der Lüfter ist im Idle wie auch unter hoher Last nie wirklich zu hören, man muss schon ganz nah mit dem Ohr rangehen um überhaupt etwas zu hören! Desweiteren habe ich verschiedenste Steckerleisten und auch eine Samsung Spinpoint F3 500GB Platte an das Netzteil gehängt, ich konnte keine elektrischen Störgeräusche erzeugen und hören. Im Punkt "Lautheit" gewinnt das Straight Power E8 CM 580W auf ganzer Linie! Man könnte auch sagen BeQuiet! kehrt zu dem zurück was der Markenname suggeriert.​ 
*Effizienz*​ 
Ich muss sagen ENDLICH darf ich nun zu meinem Lieblingspunkt kommen, ich persönlich bin ein absoluter Effizienzfanatiker und freue mir nen Ast über jedes gesparte Watt ohne auf Leistung meiner Hardware verzichten zu wollen ​ 
Wie bereits aus meinem Cougar SE 400 Erfahrungsbericht bekannt greife ich auf mein Smarttech Energiemessgerät zurück welches eigentlich immer recht brauchbare Ergebnisse ausspruckt, zumindest hat ein guter Freund von mir es empfohlen und der sollte es als Elektriker wissen .​ 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Um das Straight Power E8 CM 580W wirklich zu fordern habe ich mein Testequipment ein wenig aufgerüstet ... folgende Technik habe ich zum testen verwendet:​ 
CPU: AMD Phenom II X3 720BE @ Phenom II X4 965BE @ 1,45V
GPU: Gigabyte GTX 470 SOC (Super Overclock - die am höchsten werksübetaktete GTX470 derzeit)
Board: Asrock 890GX Extreme3
RAM: 2x2GB Kingston DDR3 1333 @ 1,5V
Tower: Lancool K62
sonst.: TP-Link WLAN Karte​ 
Wie ihr es bereits aus meinem letzten Erfahrungsbericht kennt habe ich folgende Lastzustände "simuliert" per Prime95 und Furmark:​ 
#1 - Idle 
#2 - Vollast CPU
#3 - Vollast GPU
#4 - Vollast CPU und GPU, mehr geht nicht​ 
Als Vergleichsprobanden habe ich ein Enermax Pro 82+ II 425W sowie ein Antec True Power New 650W genutzt, beide Vergleichsnetzteile sind 80plus Bronze zertifiziert und liegen preislich auf einem ähnlichen Niveau wie die Straight Power E8 Serie.​ 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ich persönlich war ganz besonders von der sehr guten Effizienz bei niedriger Last beeindruckt, aber auch unter hohen Lasten kann sich das Straight Power E8 CM 580W von den Mitbewerbern absetzen. Ok, der Vergleich mit dem Enermax ist ein wenig unfair da dieses eine ganz andere Auslastung hat, aber der Vergleich zum True Power New ist zwar auch nicht 100% fair aber leistungstechnisch spielen beide Modelle in einer nicht gleichen aber ähnlichen Liga Liga und sprechen ähnliche Kundenkreise an. Ob sich nun für den einzelnen ein 80plus Silber Netzteil lohnt oder ob lieber der ein oder andere € gespart werden soll muss jeder potenzielle Käufer für sich selbst entscheiden.​ 
*Spannungsstabilität / Ripple&Noise*​ 
Bei diesen Punkten verweise ich auf die Kollegen bei *PC-Max *welche mit wesentlich professionellerem Equipment testen können. Danke hierfür nocheinmal an den guten Simon . Die Ergebnisse sind durchweg gut bis sehr gut.​ 
*Fazit*​ 
Ich persönlich finde das Netzteile ein super spannendes Thema sind, der Markt hat sich geändert und es wird viel Marketing betrieben, soviel das man schnell die Übersicht verliert als User. Aber auch die Brands und Hersteller haben es nicht wirklich einfach, BeQuiet! ist mit den aktuellen Straight Power E8 den Weg gegangen die User einfach zu fragen was sie wollen und das Ergebnis sehen wir hier in diesem kurzen Test.​ 
Ich muss sagen ich bin mit sehr hohen Erwartungen an dieses Netzteil herangegangen und bis auf wenige eher unbedeutende Details ist BeQuiet! mit dem Straight Power E8 CM 580W ein verdammt gutes Netzteil gelungen! Hier wird eine hochwertige Verarbeitung mit toller Effizienz und einem "guten" Preis kombiniert. Bei geizhals.at/de ist das Straight Power E8 CM 580W bereits ab 104€ gelistet aber noch nicht lieferbar, wobei sich die Preise in den nächsten Wochen sicherlich noch unter die 100€ korrigieren werden.​ 
*Unterm Strich macht BeQuiet! so ziemlich alles richtig, von daher kann ich dem Straight Power E8 CM 580W eine absolut bedenkenlose Kaufempfehlung aussprechen! Es ist ein tolles und gut durchdachtes Netzteil. Weiter so BeQuiet!!!*​ 
Über den Service und den Support brauche ich hier im Forum sowieso nicht lamentieren, wir haben hier den guten Stefan der gerne mit Rat und Tat allen Usern zur Seite steht.​ 
*Positiv/Negativ*​ 
Positiv:
- tolle Effizienz im Idle
- auch allgemein sehr gute Effizienzwerte
- super Optik
- ordentliche Verarbeitung
- cleveres Kabelmanagement
- sehr leise​ 
Negativ:
- ich will mehr Schrumpfschläuche 
- nicht alle Möglichkeiten des guten Kabelmanagements ausgeschöpft
- "nur" 3 PCIe Stecker​


----------



## Erzbaron (2. November 2010)

Danke Painkiller 

@ alle Leser, viel Spass mit meinem kleinen Artikel ... der erste weltweit zum E8 übrigens


----------



## Caduzzz (2. November 2010)

super review! 

habe das vorgängermodell und war schon begeistert, allerdings habe ich gesehen, dass das neue E8 keine 3pin lüfterkabel hat... bin da zwiegespalten, in meinem alten case fand ich das sehr praktisch. jetzt allerdings "schlabbern" 2 mehr oder weniger schöne kabel (fest) im gehäuse. und sleeven will ich die nicht, dafür hab ich zu wenig ahnung von netztteilen > sicherheitshinweise und so..
aber ehrlich gesagt, so als netzteillaie, der nur nach effizienz+"design" geht ist das neue E8 sehr gut

du hast nicht auch zufällig ein testmuster vom dark power P9 550w bekommen? (..so im prinzessin lillifee karton?)
nein, im ernst, darauf bin ich nämlich auch ziemlich scharf!

kurz und gut, super, danke für's review!


----------



## Erzbaron (3. November 2010)

Es gibt tatsächlich die Planung noch einen kleinen Vergleich zwischen dem P9 550W und eben dem E8 580W zu erstellen ... mal schauen, wenn der leibe Aaron noch noch Sample hat ... 

Freut mich das dir mein kleiner Artikel gefällt ...


----------



## poiu (3. November 2010)

ja das Review ist gut, ich freue mich schon auf das nächste *hust*

sonst stimme ich dir zu, BQT hat denn richtigen weg eingeschlagen und sich auch der Kritikpunkte angenommen, das E8 ist deutlich besser als der Vorgänger, aber perfekt ist es nicht. 

Am Markt messen muss es sich mit dem S/SX550 von cougar, ein Vergleich wäre interessant.

Problem hat das NT am markt da die Gold NTs Preislich nicht mehr weit sind zB. das Enermax Pro87+

Bist du sicher das deine Messung unter Punkt 1 korrekt ist finde die schritte etwas groß bzw. unrealistisch  

BQT 85% Wirkungsgrad 120W verbrauch  -> 102W 

wenn man jetzt von denn 102W aus geht müsste das ANtec einen Wirkungsgrad von 69% haben (102W:0,69=147) das Enermax nur 61%.

Bist du sicher das du da keinen Messfehler begangen hast?

Anmerkung: womit hast du denn Energieverbrauch bestimmt, deine Messequipment solltest du schon erwähnen


----------



## Erzbaron (3. November 2010)

Gut das du mich dran erinnerst ... wir noch nachgereicht 

Diese Messung hat mich auch mehr als nur gewundert, im Idle hatte ich eigentlich damit gerechnet das das Enermax fast am "besten" abschneidet ... ich hab das aber einige male nachgemessen und kam immer auf ähnliche Ergebnisse (+-1W) ...

Das liegt aber auch daran das das E8 unter 230V auch das Goldzertifikat schaffen würde, aber aufgrund von Fertigungstoleranzen usw. und da 80plus mit 110V misst wird es mit dem Silberzertifikat verkauft ... außerdem würde dann ja auch niemand mehr das P9 kaufen 

Ansonsten muss man ja auch bedenken, das Enermax Pro spielt in einer anderen Leistungsklasse und das TPN hat doch ein paar Watt mehr und eine ganz andere Effizienzkurve ... aber um die Effizienz zu visualisieren ist es doch ein schöner Vergleich (finde ich zumindest ^^)

edit: Messgerät eingefügt ^^

edit2: außerdem pssst, verrat doch nicht das wir ein gemeinsames Projekt planen


----------



## Shi (3. November 2010)

Sehr schönes Review, und 3x PCIe ist garnicht so sinnlos: Denk mal zum Beispiel an eine GTX 460 1G + 8800GTS 512 als PhysX?
MfG Shi (:


----------



## Worlikon (3. November 2010)

> *Unterm Strich macht BeQuiet! so ziemlich alles richtig, von daher kann ich dem Straight Power E8 CM 580W eine absolut bedenkenlose Kaufempfehlung aussprechen!*




gewagte Aussage ohne Restwelligkeitsmessung


----------



## Philipus II (3. November 2010)

Restwelligkeitsmessungen sind "uns" halt leider nicht möglich. Die technische Ausstattung, um nach ATX Norm messen zu können, ist relativ aufwändig.
Dafür wird man auf die Reviews der Profis warten müssen.

Ich gehe aber davon aus, dass sowohl die P9 als auch die E8 absolut unbedenkliche Werte haben.

@Erzbaron:
Wie schon per PN gesagt, schönes Review!
Noch ein kleiner spontaner Verbesserungsvorschlag:
Du könntest für das Foto des gesamten Inneren in Zukunft noch ein Lineal daneben legen. Damit lassen die Größenverhältnisse besser einschätzen (Abstände etc)


----------



## Worlikon (3. November 2010)

das die Homeuser hier keine Teststände usw. daheim haben, ist mir auch klar
nur dann ich nicht hergehn und sowas schreiben
dann muß man schreiben, das dies eine subjektive persönliche Meinung ist


----------



## Erzbaron (3. November 2010)

Worlikon schrieb:


> gewagte Aussage ohne Restwelligkeitsmessung


 


Ich habs schon häufiger mal betont, ich schreibe gewisse Dinge nicht ohne Grund ... und jetzt denk mal einen Schritt weiter, wenn ein Brand oder auch ein Hersteller schon auf Details wie dunkle Silikonmasse achtet und bewusst Samples auch an technisch besser ausgestattete Reviewer schickt ... meinst du die geben sich die Blöße im Bereich R&N schlecht abzuschneiden? Zumal das Thema bei den P8 sowieso mehr als einmal kritisiert wurde?!? ... 

Ansonsten könnte ich dir sicherlich R&N Werte präsentieren, die wurden dann auf der hauseignen Chroma von BQ! erstellt was du dann doch sicherlich auch wieder nicht akzeptierst ...

edit:

@ Phillipus II 

Tip ist notiert


----------



## thescythe (3. November 2010)

Stimme poiu zu, dass die Werte vom Enermax und Antec nicht hinkommen können !!!


----------



## Philipus II (3. November 2010)

ja, die Werte sind schon arg gut. Nach oben hin ist das schlechte Abschneiden des 82+ verständlich, da es deutlich jenseits des optimalen Lastbereichs betrieben wird. Nach unten ists aber echt seltsam.

Dass das E8 ziemlich gut ist, ist klar. Der Abstand ist aber schon etwas gross.

Warten wir mal weitere Tests ab.


----------



## seth0487 (3. November 2010)

Ein toller Review! Ich habe mir vor einem Monat das vorgänger Modell zugelegt und bin total begeister!
Ich bin auch ein Effizienz-Fanatiker, hätte am liebsten ein Gold-Netzteil(natürlich BQ) genommen, aber als Student hat man halt nicht so massig Geld!


----------



## Bruce112 (3. November 2010)

ob der schutzmaßnahme greift von Netzteil jeweils den 

470 gtx 1.075 spannung  +800/1600 /1850 

mit Ozone Furmark 100 %auslasten 

+ dein Cpu 100 % 

dann mal schauen ob der netzteil noch mithält


----------



## hulkhardy1 (3. November 2010)

Bin auch total Begeistert von dem Artikel, in der, von Erzbaron, gewohnten Quallität. Das welche wider anfangen wegen den R&N Werten rum zu maulen war ja irgentwie klar aber daran ist hatl be quiet selber schuld, bis das Vertrauen der User wieder da ist dauert es wohl noch ne Weile. Was mich noch interessiert hätte wäre ein Bild von der Unterseite der Platine um die Lötstellen zu sehen, gut daran wirds nichts zu bemängen geben aber dennoch hätte ich sie gern gesehen. JETZT KANN ICH ENTLICH WIEDER RUHIGEM GEWISSENS be quiet EMFEHLEN!! DANKE BE QUIET!


----------



## Erzbaron (3. November 2010)

Dank dir Hulkhardy 

Ich habe noch keine R&N Tests zum E8 gesehen, aber man konnte mir glaubhaft rüberbringen wieviel Aufwand in die Entwicklung und in die Qualitätskontrolle gesteckt wurde und immernoch wird ... nebenbei auch noch ein sehr witziger Tip wie man elektrische Nebengeräusche am einfachsten raushören kann bzw. wie man das drehen einer "Riesentüte" begründen kann 

Von daher, im "schlimmsten" Falle bewegen wir uns was R&N angeht im oberen Bereich der ATX Specs, davon gehe ich fest aus und ich wäre wirklich extrem enttäuscht und in meiner Menschenkenntniss tief verletzt wenn dem nicht so wäre


----------



## Strahleman (4. November 2010)

Erzbaron schrieb:


> Ich habe noch keine R&N Tests zum E8 gesehen, aber man konnte mir glaubhaft rüberbringen wieviel Aufwand in die Entwicklung und in die Qualitätskontrolle gesteckt wurde und immernoch wird ...


Bei R&N ist alles okay


----------



## Erzbaron (4. November 2010)

Strahleman schrieb:


> Bei R&N ist alles okay


 
Hatte ich auch nicht anders erwartet 

Wann kommt denn dein Artikel???


----------



## Strahleman (4. November 2010)

Erzbaron schrieb:


> Wann kommt denn dein Artikel???


Ist bereits fertig und wird die Tage auch kommen. Dann hast du eine bisschen Lektüre für's Wochenende


----------



## Erzbaron (4. November 2010)

Ist dein Artikel so umfangreich geworden? 

Du hast dann doch bestimmt auch deine R&N Ergebnisse mit drin, oder?

Dürfte ich die in meinem Artikel verlinken? Mir fehlen ja leider die technischen Mittel dafür ^^


----------



## Strahleman (4. November 2010)

Erzbaron schrieb:


> Ist dein Artikel so umfangreich geworden?
> 
> Du hast dann doch bestimmt auch deine R&N Ergebnisse mit drin, oder?
> 
> Dürfte ich die in meinem Artikel verlinken? Mir fehlen ja leider die technischen Mittel dafür ^^



Naja, Hat halt das Standard-Layout. Du darfst natürlich gerne auf meine R&N Messungen verlinken


----------



## CPU-GPU (4. November 2010)

Guter test  Allerdings ist das lebensgefährlich bisschen übertrieben, mir hats bei netzteilen auch schon des öfteren eine gewichst, bin noch heile  aber ungefährlich isses natürlich auch nicht


----------



## Erzbaron (5. November 2010)

CPU-GPU schrieb:


> Guter test  Allerdings ist das lebensgefährlich bisschen übertrieben, mir hats bei netzteilen auch schon des öfteren eine gewichst, bin noch heile  aber ungefährlich isses natürlich auch nicht


 
Sorry aber das kann ich so nicht stehen lassen! Dann beglückwünsche ich dich zu deiner guten körperlichen Verfassung aber mit dieser ist bei weitem nicht jeder gesegnet ... von daher ist es sehr wohl lebensgefährlich ein Netzteil zu öffnen ... nicht umsonst steht auf dem billigsten Schrottnetzteil ein entsprechender Warnhinweis ...


----------



## Strahleman (5. November 2010)

Kann mich da Erzbaron nur anschliessen. Habe selbst bereits einmal einen Schlag bekommen, als ich einen Augenblick unvorsichtig war. Das Kribbeln ist den kompletten linken Arm hochgezogen und ich musste zum Arzt um Kontroll-EKG machen zu lassen.
Ist also alles andere als auf die leichte Schulter zu nehmen.


----------



## CPU-GPU (5. November 2010)

hmm, bei mir wars n paar mal bei miem alten LC-Power klump^^ Hat zwar auch gezogen im arm, konnte die hand beim ersten mal für ne kurze zeit gar nicht wegnehmen. Aber gab keine folgeschäden. Aber wie gesagt, natürlich ist damit nicht zu spassen.
Was mich allerdings gewundert hat, dass es die sicherung nicht rausgehauen hat, war allerdings auch ne "normale" sicherung. Ein FI hätte  wohl angesprochen ...


----------



## Philipus II (5. November 2010)

Welche Sicherung sollte denn ansprechen?

Übrigens: Man sollte auf jeden Fall zum Arzt gehen...


----------



## Strahleman (5. November 2010)

So ähnlich war es bei mir auch. Das Problem ist nur, dass die Stromschläge das Herz belasten und da dort auch mit elektrischen Impulsen "gearbeitet" wird, kann es zu Aussetzern oder gar Stillstand kommen. Es ist also nicht die Tatsache, dass man wie bei einem Blitz verkocht, sondern, dass das Herz gestört wird.

Normal sollte die 16A-Haussicherung anspringen (bzw. normal sollte man ein Netzteil schon garnicht öffnen, wenn es angestöpselt ist...)


----------



## Stefan@be quiet! (5. November 2010)

Hallo

Erstmal schönes Review 

Bezüglich der Absicherung:
Die 16A Sicherung löst nicht aus, wenn man mal an die Leitung fässt, die ist nur da um die Leitung vor Überlast zu schützen.

Gegen den Föhn in der Badewanne soll der Fehlerstromschutzschalter (FI) helfen.

Schutzmaßnahmen können aber leider erst dann greifen, wenn etwas schon furchtbar schief gelaufen ist und dienen eher dazu, den Schaden so gering wie möglich zu halten.


----------



## ile (10. November 2010)

Ja, ein Vergleich zum P9 650 Watt (vor allem wegen der Lautstärke) wäre interessant. Und ein paar Links zu Restwelligkeitswerten wäre natürlich schon hilfreich


----------



## Erzbaron (10. November 2010)

Einen Artikel u.a. zum P9 allerdings mit 850W wirds demnächst geben 

Was die Restwelligkeit betrifft, der gute Simon hat mir erlaubt die Ergebnisse seines Tests zu verlinken ... leider ist dieser noch nicht on ...


----------



## poiu (10. November 2010)

Sei mal still


----------



## Philipus II (10. November 2010)

Restwelligkeitswerte finden sich u.a. auch bei THG. Vollkommen problemlose Messergebnisse.


----------



## ile (10. November 2010)

Ja, was die Restwelligkeit angeht, ist das E8 offenbar wirklich gut: 

"Diesen überaus positiven Eindruck von der elektrischen Qualität des Straight Power E8 bestätigen die Ergebnisse der Ripple & Noise Messung, die weit unterhalb der durch die ATX-Spezifikation festgelegten Grenzwerte liegen."

be quiet! Straight Power E8 - Messungen : Megatest: Die besten Netzteile für Gamer ? Teil II


----------



## Strahleman (11. November 2010)

Nun ist auch mein Artikel online:
Be Quiet Straight Power CM E8 480 Watt | PC-Max: Hardware News und Tests
Ripple & Noise gibt's auf Seite 5


----------



## Erzbaron (11. November 2010)

Der Link zu deinem Artikel wurde soeben hinzugefügt 

Ansonsten ein gewohnt schöner Artikel von dir Simon ...


----------



## Redbull0329 (25. Oktober 2011)

Geiler Karton


----------

